# worm ID



## jsilva (Nov 2, 2014)

Going through my R. intermedius tank I found a tadpole swimming in one of the bromeliads. and in a different leaf I found an egg close to a tadpole and something else which I couldn't describe. prob a bad egg. and when i took a closer look to the egg I saw this moving around. Is this some kind of parasite?
please help.


top left in front of the tadpole

http://youtu.be/m1UtwS5RuDg?list=UUJUsXwnfkA5beQOChcc6Sww


----------



## Joe S (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks like a round worm kinda to me, but I am not experienced enough to know for sure. I would consider taking it to my vet to possibly ID it and get any meds you might need.


----------



## mridener1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Any developments from this thread? I believe I've identified the same worm in a viv.


----------

